
Is a Burrito a Monad? - xtomus
https://github.com/tom-sherman/blog/blob/master/posts/01-is-a-burrito-a-monad.md
======
core-questions
> Putting hot sauce in your burrito and then toasting it is the same as
> toasting it and putting hot sauce in your burrito.

No it isn't. In the former case, the hot sauce has more time to soak into the
other ingredients, and it also becomes heated, whereas in the latter case it
has not soaked in for as long and will be cold (or only be warm, if it has
absorbed heat from the nearby toasted ingredients).

